# My daughter and her first race



## trickletreat (9 Sep 2013)

My daughter took part in her first cyclocross race yesterday, and thoroughly enjoyed it. We were very glad the first one wasn't too wet, especially as it was her birthday.


----------



## Dusty Bin (9 Sep 2013)

Looks good. Are those timing chips on the ankles?


----------



## trickletreat (9 Sep 2013)

Yes they are timing chips.


----------



## MikeW-71 (9 Sep 2013)

How cool is that


----------



## RWright (10 Sep 2013)

Some great pictures. The second one is fantastic. Riding on the edge!


----------



## trickletreat (10 Sep 2013)

Thanks for the comments. She received the rider of the week jersey for her efforts.


----------



## 400bhp (10 Sep 2013)

A superb advert for Islabikes too. You should send them pic no.3

How old is your daugher by the way?

My 4 y.o wants to cycle in races so we can shout "allez" and "vamos" at her.


----------



## trickletreat (10 Sep 2013)

400bhp said:


> A superb advert for Islabikes too. You should send them pic no.3
> 
> How old is your daugher by the way?
> 
> My 4 y.o wants to cycle in races so we can shout "allez" and "vamos" at her.



Isla knows my daughter and probably still remembers when she cycled away from her the first time she sat her on an Islabike aged three and half, as she was explaining to us how to help her learn to ride! Within two weeks of that she rode ten miles on the Stratford Greenway ...Here is a link to the video of that day..http://www.flickr.com/photos/75046743@N05/9721124890/

She is now eight, and her birthday was the race day. When she returned home she found that her dream came true....her first drop handlebar bike...







IMGP4422 by trickletreat, on Flickr


----------



## atbman (18 Oct 2013)

400bhp said:


> A superb advert for Islabikes too. You should send them pic no.3
> 
> How old is your daugher by the way?
> 
> My 4 y.o wants to cycle in races so we can shout "allez" and "vamos" at her.


 
We've had a couple of 3-yr olds doing 'cross and the West Riding Grass track league, so get her started. It's never too late to disabuse them of the idea that cycling's fun andto introduce them to the idea that it's about pain and suffering (to be pronounced in a broad Yorkshire accent by the way)


----------

